# Exterior Artificial Stone, Wall Veneer



## MST (Sep 13, 2007)

I normally do mostly interior work - tile setting, marble, granite.

I've been asked by an existing customer to do a 1500 sf job of removing vinyl siding and installing artificial stone.

1st Question: If I install lath over the OSB and staple it in place, is that sufficient and can I then use a high-polymer thinset to bond the stone?

2nd Question: What is a fair labor amount to charge per sf for a job of this type? Labor would include my work, the lath, thinset and any other materials except the stone.

Job is in S Carolina.

Thanks.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

;phiofnmkl


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

You can use staples. I use roofing nails.

As for bonding I just use regular type n mortar. Some people have a certain mix design they like to use, I dont.

Put on a scratch coat, then lick and stick the stone.

As far as price, up here in WI were getting anywhere between $10-15 a sq ft for labor only... no materials at all. 

I bid a job at $11.50 for only 120 sq (small job) and came in $500 under another mason.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

How many corners?How many straight runs?I range roughly between 25 and 35/sq.' for outside.


----------



## MST (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

No corners involved, just doing the front veneer of one elevation. There are quite a few angle cuts. 

I was thinking about $10/sf plus materials since things in the southeast seem to be a lot lower than other places I've been. Guys down here are setting tile for $2/sf - course you do get what you pay for.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

lol i am a fool:jester:i am still getting 7.00 a sf mat/labor for adheered veener.
of course i am only paying 3.00sf for the stone.
i would say what ever you can get is the price you get.
i wouldnt use thin set.i agree with six.use regular mortar.make sure there is house wrap on the osb before you lath it.i use both staples and nails.staples are alot faster,just make sure they are long enough to go into the stud.


----------



## laybrick (Jul 2, 2006)

10 to 12 $ / sq.ft. labor + 5 $ /foot for corners, sills, accents.rake cuts etc.


----------

